# [Closed] It's my RL Birthday! [Thank you to everyone who celebrated with me ^^]



## DewDrops (Apr 19, 2020)

It's my birthday!

Or rather, it was until about an hour ago, but I've just finished festivities with friends and family so I wanted to do a little something with you cool people here on the forums~ It's night time and its been raining here all day, so my character is in PJs and wellies, lmao. Come as you are/PJ party?

In 40 little gift wrapped baggies, I've put bell bags of 5, 10, 50, and 99k! In total, there is 1,350,000 bells inside 33 of them. There are also about 7 bags with super random things inside, like a bit of clothes or furniture.

I'd like to invite *20 people and each take two baggies, five people at a time*! They are all set up straight behind my resident services building, with a little cake, some flamingos, and KK Birthday playing.

There is no entry fee, feel no pressure to sign up! Write a post below to RSVP and I will PM you the dodo code one at a time *^^*

Group 1:
jo_electric Thank you for coming! 
Lady Sugarsaurus Thank you for coming!
mkyoshi7 Thank you for coming!
MalinkaLuna Thank you for coming!
hallatt Thank you for coming!


Group 2:
AutomationAir Thank you for coming! 
-Zora- Thank you for coming! 
Tcmrn Thank you for coming! 
Xcourt560x Thank you for coming! 
jrenee7 Thank you for coming! 


Group 3:
micchan Thank you for coming! 
sollux Thank you for coming! 
Pnixie Thank you for coming! 
icyii Thank you for coming! 
mayornen Thank you for coming! 

Group 4:
DoeReMi Thank you for coming! 
Lumbridge Thank you for coming! 
sproutsprite
ScaryGhosts
catheyrine Thank you for coming! 


If you're feeling like bringin' a lil sumtin sumtin...



Spoiler: sumtin sumtin








__





						Needed DIYS by dewdrops | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					






					villagerdb.com
				







__





						Outdoors by dewdrops | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					






					villagerdb.com


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 19, 2020)

happy birthday! 

Can I please visit?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 19, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> happy birthday!
> 
> Can I please visit?





Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I'd love to stop by!



Yes! Lemme send the Dodo to both of you ^0^


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy birthday! I think I have a beach towel I can bring


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy birthday! Id live to come!


----------



## hallatt (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy Birthday! 
I would love to visit!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 19, 2020)

mkyoshi7 said:


> Happy birthday! I think I have a beach towel I can bring



Woohooo! Next time it'll be a beach party xD I'll PM you shortly!


----------



## AutomationAir (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy birthday! Such a cute idea! I'd love to swing by


----------



## -Zora- (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to come! Happy birthday!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 19, 2020)

MalinkaLuna said:


> Happy birthday! Id live to come!





hallatt said:


> Happy Birthday!
> I would love to visit!



Awesome! This makes group 1. I'll be sending you PMs and then hold on sending more PMs until you've all nabbed your baggies ^^


----------



## Tcmrn (Apr 19, 2020)

I’ll come stop by  happy birthday!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 19, 2020)

This sounds like fun  can I join?


----------



## jrenee7 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to stop by!  think I have a lawn chair I can bring.


----------



## micchan (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy birthday!! I’d also like to visit^^


----------



## sollux (Apr 19, 2020)

happy birthday!! i'd love to join :'>


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy birthday ! I'd love to come


----------



## icyii (Apr 19, 2020)

can I come please? happy birthday!!


----------



## mayornen (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd like to come! Happy bday


----------



## Fye (Apr 19, 2020)

Your sumtin sumtin deliveries have arrived!
(I'd like to join


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 19, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> Your sumtin sumtin deliveries have arrived!
> (I'd like to join


LOL Christmas is coming early!


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 19, 2020)

happy birthday (for yesterday haha )
I'd love to come <3


----------



## sproutsprite (Apr 19, 2020)

i hope you had a wonderful birthday!! may i come by? i may have a gift for you!


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy birthday. It’s very sweet of you to host a give-away on your own birthday haha!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 19, 2020)

ScaryGhosts said:


> Happy birthday. It’s very sweet of you to host a give-away on your own birthday haha!



Would you like to come? ^0^


----------



## catheyrine (Apr 19, 2020)

Happy birthday!  I would love to come if there’s room!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 19, 2020)

catheyrine said:


> Happy birthday!  I would love to come if there’s room!



I believe you're the last my friend!


----------



## Pnixie (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks a lot, have a sweet night


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 19, 2020)

Pnixie said:


> Thanks a lot, have a sweet night



So glad you could come!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you to everyone who came and filled my little AC self with joy T^T From eating soggy cake to twirling around umbrellas, this was a wonderfully rainy, late-night birthday party. 

Until next time!


----------



## Catharina (Apr 19, 2020)

I know its ´closed´ but I still want to wish you a great birthday!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 19, 2020)

Catharina266 said:


> I know its ´closed´ but I still want to wish you a great birthday!



Ah, thank you so much!


----------

